# Fastest growing?



## Jammos (Nov 25, 2010)

Just curious if there is a group of Africans that are known to be particularly fast growers.

I am amazed at my Venustus..most definitely the fastest growing fish in my tank.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a group of red zebras born last summer that grew like weeds!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think a lot of them grow fast the first six months, but then they slow down. I'd say mbuna have a rep as being the fastest growers overall.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

P.Acei is my fastest growing fish

from 1inch to 5inches in 6months! almost max now. 

i believe water changes is the key.

but there are some fishes
example N.bichardi and S.friyeri takes forever to grow....


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

IME, the mouth brooding 'tilapias' (Oreochromis) grow real fast! They can become big fish in matter of months. Tilapia mariae, T. zilli and T. buttikoferi are also fast growers.

But amongst smaller fish, I agree, mbuna grow pretty fast. Since I have had this species for 2 years now, IME, bumble bee is the fastest growing mbuna I have ever had.


----------

